# S&W M19-4



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Been a dry spell on S&W revolvers, was almost to the point of looking at Hi-Points or even
lower, like a Glock. Just when things were the darkest I lucked into a individual with a S&W
19-4. 6"" and it still had factory Target Grips on it. The -4 is the last model of the 19 to have
Pinned barrel & counter bored cylinder. Guns is 90%+ shape and guy thinks he has original
box for it. Another fine S&W .357 in the bag.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Looked at a couple Smiths today.. no way in hell I was paying what they were asking.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

That's my problem. The trades have dried up and I can't buy them for the money practical for
trading stock. I'm down thin on reserves only got 2 of most models left. Was at Cambridge show
a couple months ago, they had ridiculous prices on S&Ws and they weren't selling. I did find the
32/20 Target I have been wanting. Hi condition, $2200, needless to say I passed.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 260303
> Been a dry spell on S&W revolvers, was almost to the point of looking at Hi-Points or even
> lower, like a Glock. Just when things were the darkest I lucked into a individual with a S&W
> 19-4. 6"" and it still had factory Target Grips on it. The -4 is the last model of the 19 to have
> ...


WELL I WAS going to like this post.....the glock comment hurt me.....LMAO nice firestick !!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 260303
> Been a dry spell on S&W revolvers, was almost to the point of looking at Hi-Points or even
> lower, like a Glock. Just when things were the darkest I lucked into a individual with a S&W
> 19-4. 6"" and it still had factory Target Grips on it. The -4 is the last model of the 19 to have
> ...


That’s a beauty


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

It’s hard to find a good deal. Just have to keep looking and asking


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the 19's,Can't really tell by the picture but yours looks like a very nice one, Kept a 19 4inch for years. Sorry I parted with it. Second favorite S&W ever made. Mod 27 6 inch being 1st..


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Just had this passed down to me. 629-1







First Smith I've ever owned, plan to shoot it this weekend.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

View attachment 265467
A fine revolver, I don't keep them I only do older blued models. They are easier to keep clean 
clean than blue and don't rust. As far as shooting they are the same. If you don't have need
to kill a bear, you can shoot light loads in it and enjoy target and plinking cheaper and with less
recoil.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Love the S&W wheels.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Like the Duke said in Big Jake, "some old dude will kill you with a 6 shooter will you are playing
with newfangled auto pistols" 6 dependable & accurate shots are better than 17 in a auto that
may jam.


----------

